# OpenOffice build error



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (May 2, 2009)

While trying to build OpenOffice 3, I received the following error:


```
Running processes: 0
deliver -- version: 1.130
Module 'dictionaries' delivered successfully. 2 files copied, 23 files unchanged

1 module(s): 
	curl
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO300_m15/curl

Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from curl"

rmdir /tmp/33006
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
```

Any thoughts how to solve this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 2, 2009)

Rebuild curl and restart the Oo build? That's basically what's being suggested.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (May 2, 2009)

Do you mean the reinstalling 'curl' from
/usr/ports/ftp/curl?

I tried this however with little success, I still get the same error.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 2, 2009)

Apparently Oo has its own curl module:


```
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO300_m15/curl
```

Try a make clean && make install, or whatever a Makefile in there suggests for a target.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (May 2, 2009)

I tried these commands on the curl you specified, but with little success. Below is the makefile specified in:

/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO300_m15/curl


```
Hjordis# more makefile.mk 
#*************************************************************************
#
# DO NOT ALTER OR REMOVE COPYRIGHT NOTICES OR THIS FILE HEADER.
# 
# Copyright 2008 by Sun Microsystems, Inc.
#
# OpenOffice.org - a multi-platform office productivity suite
#
# $RCSfile: makefile.mk,v $
#
# $Revision: 1.25 $
#
# This file is part of OpenOffice.org.
#
# OpenOffice.org is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
# it under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public License version 3
# only, as published by the Free Software Foundation.
#
# OpenOffice.org is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
# GNU Lesser General Public License version 3 for more details
# (a copy is included in the LICENSE file that accompanied this code).
#
# You should have received a copy of the GNU Lesser General Public License
# version 3 along with OpenOffice.org.  If not, see
# <http://www.openoffice.org/license.html>
# for a copy of the LGPLv3 License.
#
#*************************************************************************
PRJ=.

PRJNAME=so_curl
TARGET=so_curl

# --- Settings -----------------------------------------------------

.INCLUDE :      settings.mk

.IF "$(SYSTEM_CURL)" == "YES"
all:
        @echo "An already available installation of curl should exist on your system."
        @echo "Therefore the version provided here does not need to be built in addition."
.ENDIF

# --- Files --------------------------------------------------------

TARFILE_NAME=curl-7.12.2
PATCH_FILE_NAME=curl-7.12.2.patch
CONVERTFILES= \
    lib$/Makefile.vc6

ADDITIONAL_FILES= lib$/config-os2.h lib$/Makefile.os2

.IF "$(GUI)"=="UNX"

.IF "$(SYSBASE)"!=""
curl_CFLAGS+=-I$(SYSBASE)$/usr$/include
curl_LDFLAGS+=-L$(SYSBASE)$/usr$/lib
.ENDIF                  # "$(SYSBASE)"!=""

.IF "$(OS)$(COM)$(CPU)"=="LINUXGCCI"
curl_LDFLAGS+=-Wl,-z,noexecstack
.ENDIF

.IF "$(OS)$(CPU)"=="SOLARISU"
curl_CFLAGS+:=$(ARCH_FLAGS)
curl_LDFLAGS+:=$(ARCH_FLAGS)
.ENDIF

CONFIGURE_DIR=.$/
#relative to CONFIGURE_DIR
CONFIGURE_ACTION=.$/configure
CONFIGURE_FLAGS= --without-ssl --without-libidn --enable-ftp --enable-ipv6 --enable-http --disable-gopher --disable-file --disable-ldap --disable-telnet --disable-dict --disable-static CPPFLAGS="$(curl_CFLAGS)"  LDFLAGS="$(curl_LDFLAGS)"

BUILD_DIR=$(CONFIGURE_DIR)$/lib
.IF "$(OS)"=="IRIX"
BUILD_ACTION=gmake
.ELSE
BUILD_ACTION=$(GNUMAKE)
.ENDIF
BUILD_FLAGS+= -j$(EXTMAXPROCESS)

OUT2LIB=$(BUILD_DIR)$/.libs$/libcurl*$(DLLPOST)*
.ENDIF                  # "$(GUI)"=="UNX"


.IF "$(GUI)"=="WNT"
.IF "$(COM)"=="GCC"
CONFIGURE_DIR=.$/
#relative to CONFIGURE_DIR
CONFIGURE_ACTION=.$/configure
CONFIGURE_FLAGS= --without-ssl --enable-ftp --enable-ipv6 --disable-http --disable-gopher --disable-file --disable-ldap --disable-telnet --disable-dict --build=i586-pc-mingw32 --host=i586-pc-mingw32 OBJDUMP="$(WRAPCMD) objdump" CFLAGS=-D_MT LDFLAGS="-L$(ILIB:s/;/ -L/)" LIBS="-lws2_32 -lwinmm -lmingwthrd"
BUILD_DIR=$(CONFIGURE_DIR)$/lib
BUILD_ACTION=make
OUT2BIN=$(BUILD_DIR)$/.libs$/libcurl*.dll
OUT2LIB=$(BUILD_DIR)$/.libs$/libcurl*.a
.ELSE
# make use of stlport headerfiles
EXT_USE_STLPORT=TRUE

.IF "$(CCNUMVER)" > "001399999999"
EXCFLAGS="/EHa /Zc:wchar_t- /D "_CRT_SECURE_NO_DEPRECATE""
.ELSE
EXCFLAGS="/EHsc /YX"
.ENDIF

BUILD_DIR=.$/lib
.IF "$(debug)"==""
BUILD_ACTION=nmake -f Makefile.vc6 cfg=release-dll EXCFLAGS=$(EXCFLAGS)
.ELSE
BUILD_ACTION=nmake -f Makefile.vc6 cfg=debug-dll EXCFLAGS=$(EXCFLAGS)
.ENDIF

OUT2BIN=$(BUILD_DIR)$/libcurl.dll
OUT2LIB=$(BUILD_DIR)$/libcurl.lib

.ENDIF
.ENDIF                  # "$(GUI)"=="WNT"

.IF "$(GUI)"=="OS2"
# make use of stlport headerfiles
EXT_USE_STLPORT=TRUE

BUILD_DIR=.$/lib
.IF "$(debug)"==""
BUILD_ACTION=make -f Makefile.os2
.ELSE
BUILD_ACTION=make -f Makefile.os2
.ENDIF

OUT2BIN=$(BUILD_DIR)$/libcurl.dll
OUT2LIB=$(BUILD_DIR)$/libcurl.lib

.ENDIF                  # "$(GUI)"=="OS2"

OUT2INC= \
        include$/curl$/easy.h                   \
        include$/curl$/multi.h                  \
        include$/curl$/curl.h                   \
        include$/curl$/curlver.h                \
        include$/curl$/types.h                  \
        include$/curl$/stdcheaders.h    \
        include$/curl$/mprintf.h

# --- Targets ------------------------------------------------------

.INCLUDE : set_ext.mk
.INCLUDE : target.mk
.INCLUDE : tg_ext.mk
```


----------



## marthyr (May 2, 2009)

Hello Graaf_van_Vlaanderen!

I was dealing with the same problem a couple hours.

Please check 
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO300_m15/curl/curl-7.12.2.patch file , in my case each line was ending with ^M caracter, I had to remove it from each line to be able to compile,


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning this. This is a real pain in the as* error.
You only these characters appear when you open it in vi. If you open it with another editor like gedit you don't see them.

Doing a 'search and replace' on character combinations like ^M
is not so straight forward.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (May 3, 2009)

It still doesn't work. I had to manually delete all the ^M characters since 
	
	



```
:%s/oldstring/newstring/cg
```
 didn't work in vi.


I'm still trying to figure out what the following sentence in the error message means:


```
Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from curl"
```


----------



## Eyemaster (May 3, 2009)

I just had the same error on latest cvsup of ports
while running FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE #0

with vi you should do the following on curl-7.12.2.patch    
1.  hit the ESC key
2. :%s/^V^M//
(as described at : http://www.freebsddiary.org/control-m.php)
to remove the ^M characters from the file

This resolved the error and continues build as mentioned by marthyr


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2009)

Graaf_van_Vlaanderen said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to figure out what the following sentence in the error message means:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That is certainly a fine example of stone coal English (Dutch expression). It means:

"Fix the failed build of curl, then restart the Oo build, and instruct it to resume after the building of curl to save time."


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (May 3, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> That is certainly a fine example of stone coal English (Dutch expression). It means:
> 
> "Fix the failed build of curl, then restart the Oo build, and instruct it to resume after the building of curl to save time."



Or also used in Dutch/Flemish language: "koeterwaals"

Anyway, it seems that this patch file has been haunted by a Microsoft Demon (^M) . I just restarted everything and hope it will work now.


----------



## kb6rxe (May 3, 2009)

I had the same problem Friday so I installed it from the package instead of compiling


----------



## ly41k (May 4, 2009)

I delete all ^M entries by

```
cat curl-7.12.2.patch | col -bx > newfile
```
and still getting same error. Could You attach yours patch file. Thanks


----------



## marthyr (May 4, 2009)

*Correcting file*

Hi again, 

I opened the mentioned file with kwrite, just did copy and was pasted to console file edited with ee.


----------



## gedge (May 5, 2009)

Many thanks to _marthyr_ for this fix - it worked for me! 

I upgraded from *FreeBSD-7.0* to *-7.1* and already had ooo3 installed, but was rebuilding all ports for 7.1, and this previously-working port now failed.  Not good.  

If you're not comfy in *vi* (or other), then use a nice, simple utility such as *dos2unix* from the port *unix2dos*...

```
cd /usr/ports/converters/unix2dos
make install clean
```
then run

```
dos2unix /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO300_m15/curl/curl-7.12.2.patch
```


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (May 5, 2009)

By the way does anybody has any estimates for the complete build time on a given hardware config?


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (May 7, 2009)

Finally OpenOffice has been built successfully.

Apparently only 'dos2unix' did the trick in my case.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 7, 2009)

Could someone contact the port maintainer or file a PR for this?


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (May 8, 2009)

I just sent the developpers a message.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 9, 2009)

Unix2dos did it for me too.


----------



## tingo (May 9, 2009)

for openoffice-3-RC, I also needed to do 
	
	



```
dos2unix work/OOO310_m11/neon/neon.patch
```
 in addition to fixing the curl patch.


----------



## asapilu (May 10, 2009)

dos2unix also work for me


----------



## lungten (May 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for this discussion. You all saved my day. 
The ports converters/dos2unix does not exist anymore. I used converters/dosunix ports.


----------



## gedge (May 18, 2009)

lungten said:
			
		

> ports converters/dos2unix does not exist anymore



No, the *port* is called _unix2dos_ - but it installs both _unix2dos_ and _dos2unix_.


----------

